# Need a pdf reader for LM/Ubuntu with highlighting (similar to Foxit reader)



## RavS (Jun 1, 2010)

Well first I hope I am asking the question at the right place in the forum.

I read a number of ebooks. Under Windows, I use Foxit Reader, because i find it light weight and easy to use. And the biggest feature I like about it is its highlighting capability and inserting notes. That makes it easier for me to revise.

But under Linux (Ubuntu), the default pdf viewer (Evince) provided is fine, but isn't feature rich. I checked the repository, which has a number of pdf readers, but all features are not mentioned properly. for each of the software in the description.

If someone knows, please tell me about any pdf reader for Linux Mint/Ubuntu which has features similar to Foxit Reader. 

I would prefer a GNOME software, but even KDE will be fine. I don't want to use Foxit through WINE, because that never works perfectly for me.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2010)

I think Foxit does has a Linux version.

*www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/desklinux/

Personally I do like Evince.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 1, 2010)

Adobe acrobat works fine with ubuntu as well


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> Adobe acrobat works fine with ubuntu as well


It's bloated  BTW Evince resumes where you left reading the PDF, Does Acrobat or Foxit does this?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 1, 2010)

> Evince resumes where you left reading the PDF, Does Acrobat or Foxit  does this


No, actually i never used it . I either use foxit or Acrobat and both work fine for me .


----------



## Rahim (Jun 1, 2010)

Okular does all the stuff;insert notes, higlights, resume reading where you peft off *but* it heavily kde-dependent.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 1, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> It's bloated  BTW Evince resumes where you left reading the PDF, Does Acrobat or Foxit does this?



No they don't. This feature though seems small but is actually very useful.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 1, 2010)

^Those features are essential today because we are increasingly using pdfs in everyday work.  Good to see you again


----------



## RavS (Jun 1, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I think Foxit does has a Linux version.
> 
> *www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/desklinux/
> 
> Personally I do like Evince.



Hmm.. I didn't know Foxit has a Linux version. Anyway, I just installed it. It's version 1.1 (I guess, Linux version is the poor cousin of Windows'). 

And the worst thing is that it doesn't have the formatting/highlighting feature, I am looking for. It just looks prettier than Evince but isn't more useful than that. Seems like will have to uninstall it.



celldweller1591 said:


> Adobe acrobat works fine with ubuntu as well



Well, actually i knew that. But I am correct the Windows version didn't have the highlighting feature, so am assuming Linux version also won't have it.
(And yes, for me also, its bloated)



a_rahim said:


> Okular does all the stuff;insert notes, higlights, resume reading where you peft off *but* it heavily kde-dependent.



Have heard about Okular also, but as you said it's heavily dependent on KDE. I prefer to use GNOME.
But if don't find the alternative, then will probably go with Okular only.



Thanks all of you guys. Let me know if I have any other options


----------



## rkneo11 (Jun 1, 2010)

try xournal
This software has not been designed for PDF annotation. This feature is simply a side-effect of xournal’s main function, which is notetaking using a stylus. Xournal makes the annotation of a pdf file possible by loading the document as an image and letting you use its sketching tools on a separate layer on top of that of the pdf document. It can finally merge the layers into a single one and save the document as an annotated PDF file, while preserving the original text.


----------



## RavS (Jun 3, 2010)

rkneo11 said:


> try xournal
> This software has not been designed for PDF annotation. This feature is simply a side-effect of xournal’s main function, which is notetaking using a stylus. Xournal makes the annotation of a pdf file possible by loading the document as an image and letting you use its sketching tools on a separate layer on top of that of the pdf document. It can finally merge the layers into a single one and save the document as an annotated PDF file, while preserving the original text.



Haven't heard of xournal. Anyway, I got Foxit for Windows installed on Linux (through WINE). And it is surprisingly working fine (I have really had some bad experiences with Wine in the past). I mean the interface looks like I am still working in Windows 98. But I can't complain, 'cause I am getting, good old functionalities, that I require from a pdf reader.

Anyway, will try xournal sometime in future.

Thanks again... all of you.


----------



## lucywill (Apr 24, 2014)

this professional and mature pdf software control can be used as a pdf reader to open, save, read, process and annotate pdf document. what's more it is comaptible with all sorts of window versions.


----------

